# Toro 1028 LXE question



## sabresfan (Feb 25, 2015)

What year did Toro start selling these and is there a way to tell what year one is made? I wanna but a used one in good shape. They guy says 5-6 years old but I would love to know for sure.

thanks!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you can get the model and serial number you can find out what year it is by doing a parts look up on toro's website


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Put 1028 in the box.

https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro&lang=us_en


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Put 1028 in the box.
> 
> https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro&lang=us_en


still need the serial number to find out what year
my 251E is 38052 but without the serial number I can't find out what year. a quick look in my ope book ( I write all my model and serial numbers in it for the machines I own ) tells me the serial number which is 6013139. almost all part will interchange on 521's but the axle on 521's with pneumatic tires are larger in diameter. but if it is just to find out what year you need a serial number


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 25, 2015)

you guys are awesome thanks! So its a 2006 and the guy wants $800. Not exactly a smokin deal but its what I wanted and it beats $1800+tax new. I know Toro are awesome and it would probably be great but I dont wanna ever buy another snowblower. Am I nuts to spend $800 (down from $1000) for this machine? Somebody tell me they made them better back then lol. Someone tell me its worth it because it was made in USA and now they're made by 10 yr olds in china. Someone tell me the steel was better back then. Its a pretty clean machine save the rust in the impeller chute. The guy is a toro dealer, if that matters. It should have the 358cc motor. Give me some advice guys!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I wouldn't post the link but if you tossed up a couple photos it would help.

The fact he's a dealer means you'll be paying a premium and the $1,000 is likely the crazy asking price so he can deal down to $800 when he likely gave half that or less for trade in. Just sayin' 
That and if he's a dealer shouldn't he know exactly how old it is. Not a good sign if he's blowing smoke at you on the sales floor.

I don't have a great grip on that model but it seems a 1028 should be closer to $600 

That's what this one went for three years ago.









In the end they are nice machines and you'd likely be happy with it no matter what you paid but it's spring and you have all summer to look, if you want to.


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah your rationale is right along my lines of thinking. He said 5 or 6 yrs old so I asked him to send me the serial number. I agree. I could wait all summer but here in Buffalo I dont think they last long. These ones dont show up all that often. I just dont like that he wasnt straight up unless he never really checked


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I wanted a Toro Power Shift really bad. Luckily I had a blower (a few) so I went about 5 months getting poked every time one popped up on craigslist by a fellow member who loves them. I finally found a 1332 asking 350 and I politely told him I could only do $300 and he said come get it.

Deals are out there but it's something you have to wait for and I could have waited a year or two. Makes for a much better bargaining position.

If you can afford the $$$, don't want to chance finding another or something different but equal (Ariens, ... ) then I'd say forget about what "we" say and be happy with your machine. I would still spend a Saturday or Sunday going through it just to make sure everything you can get to looks and feels good and you check all the adjustments so you have no surprises this fall


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe you should ask around to see if someone you know has a free beater or you can find a Craiglist freebe to trade in and get some off that $$$ 

Ya gotta make the game work for you.


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 25, 2015)

you guys are reading my mind. I just don know that much about them. all I know is I have an old yard machines that has never let me down in 15 years. I just "know" after I give it away this Toro will not start or something stupid the first time I really need it hahahaha. I definitely dont mind paying more for quality but 9 years old....thats a long time. I just loooooove the joystick. I am officially over the whole hand crank thing. In fact there was a Honda tracked 928 on clist for $1000 the other day. I was second in line but of course at that price the first guy bought it. I am not that disappointed cuz I hate the crank. I was just hoping someone would give me a rock solid reason, like the engines were better back then....something.....anything....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I LOVE the the little electric joystick. Relative bought a new Troy, he didn't ask me .....

anyway, I loved that little sucker. So much better than cranking. Want to add that to the Ariens I have to re-power.


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 25, 2015)

right? how has ariens/honda not gone to that?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't know. Same with having electricity for lights and hand warmers. My 13 horse Toro came with an 18 watt electrical system. Barely can run a flood light and nothing more.


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Put 1028 in the box.


Hey, thanks for the link. Mine was purchased back in '93. Now I know its a '92.
And still running strong after all these years.


----------

